# Exemestane



## Big Puppy (Mar 2, 2016)

Who is good for exemestane lately?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 2, 2016)

My guinea pig is still using Ironman research exemestane with good result


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2016)

*Use "Sheriv15" a coupon code for 15% off at IronMag Research*


----------



## dagambd (Mar 2, 2016)

Using IronMag research on my Guinea pigs as well with good results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 2, 2016)

got 4 bottles of it. solution won't dissolve. stays clumped up. shake it and it won't mix in like it usually does.


----------



## Gearhead Blends (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah exem is hard to work with.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming!


----------



## Xsbobber (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh ya?


----------



## dagambd (Mar 3, 2016)

I guess big news is coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 3, 2016)

hopefully big news on how I can get them to send me 4 bottles that i can actually use.


----------



## dagambd (Mar 4, 2016)

^^^^^^^ lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2016)

Well you pm my good friend prince Big Puppy. He is a close and personal friend of mine. He won't let this bullshit slide! 

You keep the PMs coming, I'm sure he'll through in a tshirt for your troubles too if you tell him I sent you!


----------



## werewolf (Mar 7, 2016)

O_O exemever is pretty the same, just a bit cheaper, but has same grt quality, no gyno


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Well you pm my good friend prince Big Puppy. He is a close and personal friend of mine. He won't let this bullshit slide!
> 
> You keep the PMs coming, I'm sure he'll through in a tshirt for your troubles too if you tell him I sent you!


----------



## domestic-supply (May 8, 2016)

Pfizer makes best Aromasin 


Big Puppy said:


> Who is good for exemestane lately?


----------

